# Hey though id show off my moms fruit gars



## DirtDobber (May 15, 2005)

here ya go!!!!!!!!!! the purple ones cool!!!!!1







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 21, 2005)

hello I added some light to the picture. some times these atlas jars have ghosted letters above the word atlas it may say atlas but very faint.


----------



## TomsNutt (May 23, 2005)

Those are nice. Thanks for the post!


----------



## whiskeyman (May 23, 2005)

I always liked the Root Masons....

 Me and a couple of guys were hunting for a cave entrance many moons ago ...when one of them saw a jar lying in the brush. He picked it up and it was a Root Mason. I was the only one collecting bottles, but I never could get that guy to let go of the jar....he wouldn't even consider selling it.
 I have 3 different sizes now...[]


----------

